# Golden Rescue Puppies Western Pa, Ohio- help!



## Abbeyfalk (Apr 1, 2014)

We are looking to rescue a golden puppy in the next few months. We would ideally like to find one within the western pa/
Ohio area. Does anyone have any suggestions besides Petfinder?

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Pennsylvania-

Here is a list of the Golden Retriever Rescues in PA. Click on the Group's name, their contact information and their website is provided.

You can visit their website to view Available dogs for Adoption, view their Adoption requirements, process, and you may be able to submit an Application directly through their website.

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc.
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue
With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the GR Rescues that cover Ohio-

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Ohio
Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------

